# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Форум обновлен

## Д.Срибный

Сегодня форум был переведен на новую версию vBulletin. 
Эта версия значительно отличается от предыдущей, но принципы работы остаются старыми.
Пока сделана только основная часть работы, но настройка форума будет продолжаться.
Кроме того, со временем будет доработан внешний вид форума. 

Все вопросы и замечания по поводу новой версии форума прошу задавать в этой теме.

Upd: Проверка редактирования

123

----------


## lindr

Под оперой 11.61 не работает редактирование ранее написанного сообщения, не включается расширенный режим (жирные буквы и т д), работает только под IE

----------


## Д.Срибный

Я работаю под Хромом, все нормально. Сейчас поставлю Оперу...

Upd: проверка редактирования под Оперой

Upd2: проверка редактирования под Оперой в расширенном режиме 

Проверил. У меня и под Хромом и под Оперой все работает нормально. Может у вас в настройках оперы отключено что-нибудь, что не дает работать этим опциям? Попробую поискать...

----------


## lindr

Вот что пишется на вызов редактора написанного сообщения , кнопки виснут намертво, не выйти

[01.01.1970 3:00:21] JavaScript - http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...0%E8%E9/page45
Timeout thread: delay 50 ms
Uncaught exception: ReferenceError: Undefined variable: CKEDITOR
Error thrown at line 11, column 7767 in <anonymous function: vB_AJAX_QuickEditor.prototype.display_editor>(ajax  ) in http://forums.airforce.ru/clientscri...dit.js?v=4110:
    if(vBulletin.attachinfo)
called from line 7, column 8458 in <anonymous function: handleTransactionResponse>(b, j, d) in http://forums.airforce.ru/clientscri...min.js?v=4110:
    j.success.apply(j.scope,[a]);
called from line 7, column 7605 in <anonymous function>() in http://forums.airforce.ru/clientscri...min.js?v=4110:
    b.handleTransactionResponse(c,d);

вот, что при попытке ответить в теме, но ответ работает

[14.03.2025 0:54:32] JavaScript - http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...%E5%ED&p=88001
Inline script thread
Uncaught exception: ReferenceError: Undefined variable: CKEDITOR
Error thrown at line 11, column 777 in vB_Text_Editor(C, B) in http://forums.airforce.ru/clientscri...dit.js?v=4110:
    this.isSafari=CKEDITOR.env.webkit&&navigator.userA  gent.toLowerCase().indexOf(" chrome/")==-1;
called from line 2, column 0 in http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...E5%ED&p=88001:
    vB_Editor['vB_Editor_QR'] = new vB_Text_Editor('vB_Editor_QR', {"customConfig":"http:\/\/forums.airforce.ru\/clientscript\/ckeditor_config.js?v=4110".......

еще вот это все время 

[24.03.1970 1:06:38] JavaScript - http://forums.airforce.ru/clientscri...A7HG4HT&v=4110
Linked script compilation
Syntax error at line 1 while loading: unexpected character: U+00BB

----------


## Д.Срибный

Разрешено ли у вас в браузере выполнение JavaScript? Не установлены ли какие-нибудь плагины, блокирующие работу скриптов?

Вы можете проверить работу редактора на сайте разработчика? http://ckeditor.com/demo

Есть ли еще у кого такая проблема?

----------


## lindr

> Разрешено ли у вас в браузере выполнение JavaScript?


да разрешено




> Не установлены ли какие-нибудь плагины, блокирующие работу скриптов?


было все 2 польз плагина, убрал их , тк не нужны 





> Вы можете проверить работу редактора на сайте разработчика? http://ckeditor.com/demo


Там все работает

Сейчас вот так см скриншот, нет панели упр сверху. ниже в в IE. попробую сбросить cookies. Возможно проблема локальна.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Интересно... Так как у вас на первом скриншоте я вижу тогда, когда отключаю Ява-скрипт. 
Очень похоже, что локальная проблема

----------


## kfmut

хм-м-м, а что с поиском? забиваю в строке поиска что-нить типа ми-28, миг-31 и т.д. - "...совпадений нет...", по "обычным" словам всё ищет, м.б. можно как-то это поправить?

----------


## Виталик

Ну как если для меня с телефона с Опера-Мини, так старая версия была намного проще в навигации и удобнее отображалась для глаз. Телефонная Опера вообще с веб-форумами кроме vBulletin работать нормально не может но... Я один такой. Что не делается все к лучшему!

----------


## Д.Срибный

> хм-м-м, а что с поиском? забиваю в строке поиска что-нить типа ми-28, миг-31 и т.д. - "...соавпадений нет...", по "обычным" словам всё ищет, м.б. можно как-то это поправить?


Если я не ошибаюсь, то вроде бы и в старой версии форума была такая же проблема? Или нет?
Если я правильно помню, то эта проблема относится к базам данных MySQL, на которой построен форум.
Попробую разобраться.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Ну как если для меня с телефона с Опера-Мини, так старая версия была намного проще в навигации и удобнее отображалась для глаз. Телефонная Опера вообще с веб-форумами кроме vBulletin работать нормально не может но... Я один такой. Что не делается все к лучшему!


В навигации ничего не изменилось, все осталось по старому. И вообще, это и есть vBulletin, только новая версия.
Может быть в будущем приобретем софт и для мобильной версии форума.

----------


## kfmut

> Если я не ошибаюсь, то вроде бы и в старой версии форума была такая же проблема? Или нет?
> Если я правильно помню, то эта проблема относится к базам данных MySQL, на которой построен форум.
> Попробую разобраться.


на старом движке такой поиск точно работал, разбиритесь, пожалуйста :-)

----------


## Антон

нельзя ли немного изменить цвет иконок разделов в которых есть новые сообщения? Сделайте их пожалуйста немного темнее. Они плохо отличимы от других

----------


## Nazar

> нельзя ли немного изменить цвет иконок разделов в которых есть новые сообщения? Сделайте их пожалуйста немного темнее. Они плохо отличимы от других


Полностью поддерживаю, у меня на рабочем мониторе яркость немного убрана и цвета фактически сливаются.

----------


## Д.Срибный

ОК, вечером сделаю кнопку поярче... ))

----------


## APKAH

Коснулись ли изменения "личных сообщений"?  :Smile:  Сколько теперь лимит на сообщения?

----------


## kfmut

А вот такая проблемка у кого-нибудь ещё есть?

она присутствует у меня во всех стилях форума...

----------


## Д.Срибный

> Коснулись ли изменения "личных сообщений"?  Сколько теперь лимит на сообщения?


Увеличил до 200 сообщений. Хватит? :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> А вот такая проблемка у кого-нибудь ещё есть?
> 
> она присутствует у меня во всех стилях форума...


А какое у Вас разрешение экрана?

----------


## kfmut

> А какое у Вас разрешение экрана?


ноут 15дм со стандартными 1366x768

----------


## Д.Срибный

А кстати, у меня так же ))) Посмотрим, может надо поменять ширину поля...

----------


## Д.Срибный

Сделал иконку с новыми сообщениями поярче. Так пойдет?

----------


## Антон

> Сделал иконку с новыми сообщениями поярче. Так пойдет?


прикрепите, а мы посмотрим))

----------


## Д.Срибный

прикрепил, показалась темноватой. сделал промежуточный вариант, который сейчас и стоит на главной.

----------


## APKAH

> Увеличил до 200 сообщений. Хватит? :)


Вот здорово, СПАСИБО!  :Wink:

----------


## Baiji

Приветствие!

А RSS включите?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Включил.
Напомню, что если хотите читать RSS  в Google Chrome, то надо установить отдельное расширение.

----------


## Baiji

> Включил.
> Напомню, что если хотите читать RSS  в Google Chrome, то надо установить отдельное расширение.


Вот спасибо! Супер!

----------


## kfmut

а можно опять установить тот мод, который автоматом изменял размеры картинок? а то опять совсем ничего не видно  http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...ll=1#post87050

----------


## Виталик

В онлайн галерею войти не могу. Она меня не узнает. Требует вход. А по Входу я уже есть на сайте. Вы что MySQL таблицы разбили? На галерею отдельная БД будет? 
Если нужна будет помощь обращайтесь. Я отлично знаю php xhtml wml python css javascript и прочие языки сайтостроения :)

----------


## Д.Срибный

> а можно опять установить тот мод, который автоматом изменял размеры картинок? а то опять совсем ничего не видно  http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...ll=1#post87050


установил.

----------


## Д.Срибный

> В онлайн галерею войти не могу. Она меня не узнает. Требует вход. А по Входу я уже есть на сайте. Вы что MySQL таблицы разбили? На галерею отдельная БД будет? 
> Если нужна будет помощь обращайтесь. Я отлично знаю php xhtml wml python css javascript и прочие языки сайтостроения :)


Видимо бридж для галереи не совместим с версией 4.х форума. Попозже займусь этим. 
Кстати, Вы можете сделать свой альбом прямо на форуме - через "Мой профиль -> Добавить альбом"

----------


## kfmut

> установил.


отлично, спасибо большое!

----------


## Kasatka

Дима, привет

я тебе отправлял сообщение тестовое в личке. Ты получил? 
Если получил, то почему не ответил? Если ответил, то почему я не получил? Если не получил, то почему? и тп.
Короче, мне кажется у меня проблема с отправкой и получением личных сообщений. Ящик не забит.

----------


## Д.Срибный

Получил и ответит тебе. Насколько я понимаю, у других такой проблемы нет.
Попробую разобраться...

Кое-что подправил... отправил тебе тест. Получил, нет?

----------


## kfmut

что-то вот в этом сообщении не видны прикрепления
http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...ll=1#post88311
у нас уже тех.работы идут или это что-то ещё?

----------


## Kasatka

> Получил и ответит тебе. Насколько я понимаю, у других такой проблемы нет.
> Попробую разобраться...
> 
> Кое-что подправил... отправил тебе тест. Получил, нет?


Роджер получил, ответ на первое мое сообщение нет

----------


## Д.Срибный

> что-то вот в этом сообщении не видны прикрепления
> http://forums.airforce.ru/showthread...ll=1#post88311
> у нас уже тех.работы идут или это что-то ещё?


не знаю, что это. буду разбираться.

----------


## Виталик

Дмитрий. А возможно к всем обновлениям добавить кнопку СПАСИБО под сообщениями пользователей?

----------


## Д.Срибный

Может попозже добавлю. Сейчас пока другие задачи на очереди стоят.

----------

